# ISA Amber Link hybrid



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

ISA Amber Link hybrid via Townline.
Although it has link in it's name it is not a sex link,but is feather sexable.
I think these are being confused with Amber white hybrids and are incorrectly being call Amber sex links.
Pics are at 23 weeks old.Lays the darkest brown egg of all my chickens.First egg was at 15.5 weeks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I once heard these types of chickens referred to as "industrial chickens" , so i named her Industria .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice dark egg. Nice name. Is she the only one you have?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yes just the one.She had the worst case of pasty but at the feed store .I felt bad for her so i bought her.
After clean up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww. That's so nice of you.


----------

